# So many slugs on my lawn! Best solutions?



## lawn-wolverine (Aug 15, 2021)

I have NEVER seen so many slugs in any year. They are all over my lawn.
First, do they damage the lawn? They sure are destroying my wife's perennial bed !
Please suggest best solutions. I read about something that sounded like metaldehyde (?).
It might have a reputation for being effective BUT also highly toxic to others "critters"?

Thanks for your experience.


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

I have used Sluggo in the past. Only once though. It's what they had at Ace.


----------



## 7824 (Oct 23, 2019)

You don't need to worry about them in the lawn. They will not damage your grass.

For your garden beds, this works great
https://www.fertilome.com/product/improved-slug-snail-bait-25-lbs


----------

